

What is SageMathCloud: let's clear some things up - williamstein
http://sagemath.blogspot.com/2014/08/what-is-sagemathcloud-lets-clear-some.html

======
fafner
I really hope SMC succeeds. Sage is pretty awesome and probably the closest
thing we have as a free software alternative to things like Mathematica. But
Sage still needs a lot of work. E.g., the packaging is simply bad. It's just
one giant source tree containing almost every dependency including GCC and
Python. That's just ridiculous.

